# Charter in the USVI



## bluemongoose (Jan 8, 2009)

I am looking to charter in the USVI during June. This will be my first experience of the Caribbean, as I normally sail in the med.
Can anyone give me some idea of what I am likely to find in terms of weather, and advise on cool places to go?
Also as I am thinking of possibly buying an IP380, a charter company called Island Yachts caught my eye, as their fleet is entirely IP's. Does any one have any experience of this company?
Thanks in advance.......


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Island Yachts has a good reputation as do other local charter companies. Most charters don't spend much time in US waters but instead make the short trip to the BVIs. For lots of great information regarding St Thomas/St John and the BVIs I suggest you visit Traveltalkonline dot com and read some of the trip reports that are posted. If you have some specific questions I would be glad to try and answer them for you.

June is the official beginning of hurricane season. Because of that there are fewer boats out and about making for less crowded anchorages and mooring fields. You may encounter a few tropical waves rolling through from Africa or worse. The trade winds are generally lighter in the summer months. Since it is weather, you could also have perfect sunny days with a 15kt steady wind.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*More to see and do in BVI vs USVI*

Hi BlueMGoose:

I think you'll find better sailing and more points of interest on the Brit side of the VI. It's less than a half-day sail to cross over from St. Thomas to Tortola in the BVI and well worth the trip.

Once a hideaway for pirates and brigands, the BVI have only 17,000 residents - in contrast to the 100,000 people living in the USVI).

You won't find highrises or fast food on any of these islands, and you'll find only a few posh resorts mingling with the more casual villas, family-owned inns, and funky beachfront bars and restaurants.

Points of interest:
Pusser's Pub in Roadtown, Tortola - a favorite watering hole for thirsty sailors, Pusser's pours English Ale on draft and mixes up some tasty concoctions with its famous Pusser's Rum.

Cane Garden Bay on Totola's north shore - family-run inns, bars, and restaurants. Music is an integral part of Cane Garden Bay, and the friendly, open-air bars that line the water's edge host local musicians whose island tunes can be heard floating across the bay.

Jost Van Dyke - an island 5 miles from Tortola. "Jost" has only 150 residents, but it has six bars! Look for the famous Foxy's Tamarind Bar, an open-air ramshackle restaurant and bar that has become a landmark and is undisputedly the most happenin' gathering spot for boaters in the BVI. Owner Foxy Caldwood is famous for his parties, and for harmonizing his guests with his guitar and some very funny, off-color songs.

Norman Island - you will discover an area known as "The Caves" - a popular spot with snorkelers and swimmers. The far northern cave is the most incredible - extending 70 feet into the mountainside.

Virgin Gorda - home to "The Baths," exotic pools and grottos formed by gigantic granite boulders strewn across white sand beaches. One of the most visited spots in the BVI (and crowded even in the summer).

Have a great trip in June!!!

Jim


----------



## captainrich (Aug 14, 2008)

*Island Yachts*



bluemongoose said:


> I am looking to charter in the USVI during June. This will be my first experience of the Caribbean, as I normally sail in the med.
> Can anyone give me some idea of what I am likely to find in terms of weather, and advise on cool places to go?
> Also as I am thinking of possibly buying an IP380, a charter company called Island Yachts caught my eye, as their fleet is entirely IP's. Does any one have any experience of this company?
> Thanks in advance.......


My wife and I have chartered from Island Yachts a couple of times. It's a great outfit with great service and boats. Always well kept. Just a couple of miles from the base is St. John which is where you should spend your first night on your way to BVI. I can't remember the bay but St. John is very quiet and you can dive and follow sea turtles feeding if you wish. Check into BVI on Jost Van Dyke. It's much less crowded and more informal. Just put a smile on your face. The locals pretend not to be happy when they see an American. If you put in the effort, they always warm up to you.

I wanted to mention that if it's your first time in BVI and you intend to go back it may be a good idea to do a flotilla. My wife and I did a flotilla with Sunsail for two weeks on our first visit. Sunsail provides a lead boat with a captain and mate to repair any boat problems in the flotilla. They also show you the best places to day anchor, eat, explore, anchor overnight etc...


----------



## gypsysailing (Apr 14, 2008)

Island Yachts is a very good choice to bareboat, well maintained fleet of IP's and good people...in business here for over 30 yrs.
If you are seriously in the market I have intimate knowledge of a nice IP 38...1991 version with two heads, that is for sale and currently located here in St Thomas. Feel free to call me at 340-513-3174


----------

